# Questions AppTV2 - Youtube



## abcde50 (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai l'Apple TV 2 depuis plusieurs semaines et déception.. Pour youtube j'ai bien accès à mon compte mais les possibilités sont + que limitées... 
Pas accès aux playlists musicales. 
LA recherche d'un clip directement sur l'AppleTV, n'aboutit qu'à des résultats pas du tout probants. 
J'ai comme l'impression que tout ce qui est clips est bloqué volontairement... 
Idem pour un abonnement à Vevo, cela ne fonctionne pas. 
Alors... Des évolutions sont-elles prévues ? Un Jailbraik résoleverai-t-il ces problèmes ? 
Merci


----------

